# Lamp question



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi guy's. I have a question that maybe someone here could answer. Do prolonged cold temps effect a new bulb? I ordered a new lamp for my Sony Pro 1 PJ and I just found out that Fed-Ex left it on the back side of my deck on the 28th of december and never bothered to even knock on the door or ring the bell. I just called the place where I purchased the lamp to ask when it would get here and the CS girl said it was delivered to my front door 6 days ago which isn't true anyway because the deck is on the other side of the house. For those 6 day's the temp has ranged from 10-40 degrees. The lamp in the PJ now is still working so this new one is a spare and might not get used for another few months. What would you guy's do? :huh:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Should be no problem. I would let it come to room temp before installing and firing.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> Should be no problem. I would let it come to room temp before installing and firing.


That is what I was thinking also but I wasn't sure. I actually just got a call back from their CS to ask what happened and after I explained it to the CS person again She said she made a note of the incident and she was going to go talk to their PJ lamp specialist to see what he thought. She said she will call me back after she talked to him and if he thinks it will be an issue they will just reship me another with a return label to send back the first one. I though that was nice of them. Thanks for the help Icaillo. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That's good customer service! Where did you order it from?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

mechman said:


> That's good customer service! Where did you order it from?


I got it from here, www.bulbs.com It is my first time useing them and I was happy with the price because they sell OEM bulbs not OEM compatible ones.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm new, but wondering, when bulb life is listed, is that the amount of time i can expect from a bulb, or do most change the bulb out 50%, 60%, 70% throughout the life of the bulb.

Just wondering how noticeable it is at the midway point in a bulbs lifespan.


----------

